# 10 gauge over under



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I have a Spanish-made 10 g SXS (3.5") that my dad left me.
I had never heard of UMBE EIBAR.


----------



## gsurko (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems most gun shows are flea markets for the Ninja wannabees. I get the best prices and service from real gun shops. We need real gun shops. They pay taxes, employ people and are not usaly run by stupid slugs who talk crap and sell it too. Before you start vflamming, I'm sure there is a good gun show guy out there somewhere.


----------



## TornadoChaser (Oct 15, 2009)

arrigo1 said:


> I know the first response will be "why do you want that?", but I was wondering if anyone knows of any companies that produce (or produced) a 10 ga o/u?


 
Make: *NEW ENGLAND ARMS* Model: *WATERFOWL* Caliber: *10 GA* O/U
Reference No.: *1483729* @ Cabela's in La Vista, NE $620

Good Luck..better hurry, It's on my fall short list.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> Not an O/U, but I was at On Target in Kazoo about a year ago and a guy brought in a side by side 10 that he'd just bought the day before. The first time he pulled the trigger (from a sitting rest), BOTH barrels fired at the same time. All the guy remembered was waking up flat on his back seeing stars.:lol: (he had a witness there to back up his story) His trigger finger was damn near ripped off. Needless to say, he returned the gun and is probably a little gun shy to this day!


Unless he was shooting turkey loads, slugs or buckshot I highly doubt it. I pulled both triggers on a 311 sxs 12 gauge loaded with 00 buck and yeah, it kicked a bit, but I was standing and it didn't even make me lose my balance or shift my stance.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a single shot 10 gauge I use for turkey it is awesome draws blood out of my trigger finger everytime I shoot it but i only need to shoot it once a year


----------

